# Hide Apps: HBO HULU MLB TOON GOGGLES



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

On the Tivo Mini, how do you hide apps under My Shows such as
Hide Apps: HBO HULU MLB TOON GOGGLES


I can hide them on my Tivo, but not my mini. the option is missing....


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

ilovedvrs said:


> On the Tivo Mini, how do you hide apps under My Shows such as
> Hide Apps: HBO HULU MLB TOON GOGGLES
> 
> I can hide them on my Tivo, but not my mini. the option is missing....


The mini uses whatever settings is on the host. If you hide it on the host, when the mini updates it will be hidden there to.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I found that I had to reboot the mini to get the changes to take affect once changed on the host.


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

I have pulled the power from my Mini lots of times, but it never updates these apps correctly - my Tivo Bolt is setup correctly hiding all the apps.

When you say reboot, do I have to do it via the settings page?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ilovedvrs said:


> I have pulled the power from my Mini lots of times, but it never updates these apps correctly - my Tivo Bolt is setup correctly hiding all the apps. When you say reboot, do I have to do it via the settings page?


Yes. Restart.


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

Did not work.


----------



## shoek (Jan 23, 2002)

Thanks, that worked for me. Turned off the ones I didnt want on the host Roamio, then rebooted the Mini and they were gone there too.


----------



## netjack (Apr 5, 2016)

ilovedvrs said:


> On the Tivo Mini, how do you hide apps under My Shows such as
> Hide Apps: HBO HULU MLB TOON GOGGLES
> 
> I can hide them on my Tivo, but not my mini. the option is missing....


Toon Goggles shows up on my mini but strangely enough it's not even an app I can select to hide on my bolt. How do I hide it on the minis?


----------



## ji0005 (Sep 28, 2007)

netjack said:


> Toon Goggles shows up on my mini but strangely enough it's not even an app I can select to hide on my bolt. How do I hide it on the minis?


I have the same thing. Toon Goggles is nowhere to be seen on my Bolt, but is on the Mini.


----------



## netjack (Apr 5, 2016)

I called Tivo. They contacted their programming team and 48hrs later, it's now on my Bolt. Just removed it.


----------



## jasonin951 (Mar 13, 2016)

netjack said:


> I called Tivo. They contacted their programming team and 48hrs later, it's now on my Bolt. Just removed it.


I just ran an update on my bolt and I still don't have it in the list of apps that I can disable nor is it on the list of apps on the bolt itself. Was this a system wide update or just for your particular Bolt?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jasonin951 said:


> I just ran an update on my bolt and I still don't have it in the list of apps that I can disable nor is it on the list of apps on the bolt itself. Was this a system wide update or just for your particular Bolt?


Settings, Channels, Video Providers.


----------



## jasonin951 (Mar 13, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> Settings, Channels, Video Providers.


Exactly where it is not on my bolt.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jasonin951 said:


> Exactly where it is not on my bolt.


Very strange. Page 58: http://assets.tivo.com/assets/resources/HowTo/BOLT_VG_31AUG2015.pdf


----------



## gor88 (Jan 3, 2008)

jasonin951 said:


> Exactly where it is not on my bolt.


You're not the only one with this. I just activated my Bolt after a few days of OTA reception testing. Once activated, I also activated the Mini for the Master Bedroom.

Toon Goggles shows up on the Mini but nowhere to be found on my Bolt and it and the Mini have been updated to the latest software.


----------



## netjack (Apr 5, 2016)

You have to call them. It takes a few days and it'll show up on the bolt and then you can remove.


----------



## jasonin951 (Mar 13, 2016)

I guess I will call then. It's odd that they wouldn't just add it for everyone though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gor88 (Jan 3, 2008)

I submitted a customer service request by email on tivo.com. They say its been forwarded to the right group and I should see it added on my bolt sometime in the next 7 days.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for this ... I just sent a an e-mail to TiVo Support asking them to turn on Toon Goggles on my new Bolt so I can turn it off on the Minis. 

_edit:_ that worked: Toon Googles showed up on my Bolt this evening and I was able to turn it off and hide it from the Minis. :up:


----------

